# Isolation projects - post your recordings here!



## Merlin

I've been gifted with the time to do some playing and recording, so here's my first tune from the Covid 19 Studio:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-51358469%2Fmr-moto

Squier VM 70s Jaguar - 12 gauge flats
Squier Standard Jazz bass - modded with GFS RedActives pickups
Addictive Drummer 2
Reaper v.6
Interface - Boss GT-1 processor - all tones were generated by this unit. I have a surf preset for the guitar, which models a Twin. Bass was recorded through the same chain, but without the spring reverb.


----------



## Lincoln

Nice job!

I'm a sucker for "surf era" music.


----------



## KapnKrunch

That's great! Thanks.


----------



## greco

Very impressive and enjoyable. Congrats!


----------



## Mooh

Surf's up!

Very good!


----------



## Lincoln

Don't tell anybody, but I still play "Walk Don't Run". My guitar teacher about 50 years ago rocked a jaguar and played surf music. He'd teach me one part, then he'd play the other part, we'd switch back & forth. Good memories.


----------



## mawmow

GREAT and inspiring !!!


----------



## Budda

Just hammered this one out after listening to some high school memories.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fq-teen-punk-rock-v1


----------



## zontar

I have some stuff on the go, but may not be able to finish it properly due to all sorts of other stuff going on--even being at home all the time.
(Well except for getting groceries for my parents in self isolation.)
Thanks to any who do share.


----------



## jbealsmusic

I'm not in isolation, but I've managed to get some evening music time in after the kids are down. Here's the most recent song I've been working on. I never really finished polishing it up or mixing/mastering it, but it's not far from a finished product for my needs. I guess I'd call it, rock/funk/rap/metal/fusion? I dunno.....


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjbealsmusic%2Fjonathan-beals-right-now
*THE STORY*
I like a lot of different styles of music and never liked being pigeon-holed into one style/genre. It's partly why I was never happy playing in bands. No one wanted to experiment outside of the genre the band typically played in, and that's all I ever wanted to do. So, this was my attempt to write music more freely without worrying about genre or style.

*THE WRITING PROCESS*
In this case, I began with a funk/rock riff drawn from a jazz/ragtime chord progression. The guitars and bass were the easy part and a lot of fun to put together. I even kept the original progression in the chorus, and tagged back to it again in the bridge. It sounds so different all gained out, and I like it!

The riff reminded me a bit of some old-school rap/rock stuff, so I began playing with writing some more rhythmic vocals. I did my best to sprinkle in the mandatory rap chops like layered meanings, metaphors, mixing up flows (rhythmic and rhyming patterns), some fast stuff, etc. The chorus vocals were originally a placeholder, but it grew on me as I continued writing the rest of the song so I ended up keeping it. I played it for my son and a few others and have caught them singing it since, so I guess it is pretty catchy. The bridge is a mixed bag of a small homage to Michael Jackson with the "we are the world" line and the positive message, but with a hint of modern grindy/screamy edge that I thought was an appropriate juxtaposition to the rapping.

The guitar solo is very rock/fusion, like some of my more recent guitar influences. Again, it was mainly just an improvised placeholder but it grew on me as I heard it over and over again, so I kept it in.

All in all, it was a very fun experiment in song writing and I rather enjoy the result. It's one of the few songs I've written/recorded that I really do like to listen to. It probably wouldn't be everyone else's cup of tea, but I had a blast making it.


----------



## Chitmo

Only made one recording so far and my wife made me promise not to show anyone!


----------



## Brian Johnston

Mine is nearly 11 minutes (did this over the last few days when time allows). Covid-19 Meets the Eventide H9 Max


----------



## torndownunit

I've contributed to a few projects people I know have going on, but haven't heard anything finished yet. I'm glad I worked on my home rig last year when my band did our last album though, it's come in handy.


----------



## KapnKrunch

It


jbealsmusic said:


> I'm not in isolation, but I've managed to get some evening music time in after the kids are down. Here's the most recent song I've been working on. I never really finished polishing it up or mixing/mastering it, but it's not far from a finished product for my needs. I guess I'd call it, rock/funk/rap/metal/fusion? I dunno.....
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjbealsmusic%2Fjonathan-beals-right-now
> *THE STORY*
> I like a lot of different styles of music and never liked being pigeon-holed into one style/genre. It's partly why I was never happy playing in bands. No one wanted to experiment outside of the genre the band typically played in, and that's all I ever wanted to do. So, this was my attempt to write music more freely without worrying about genre or style.
> 
> *THE WRITING PROCESS*
> In this case, I began with a funk/rock riff drawn from a jazz/ragtime chord progression. The guitars and bass were the easy part and a lot of fun to put together. I even kept the original progression in the chorus, and tagged back to it again in the bridge. It sounds so different all gained out, and I like it!
> 
> The riff reminded me a bit of some old-school rap/rock stuff, so I began playing with writing some more rhythmic vocals. I did my best to sprinkle in the mandatory rap chops like layered meanings, metaphors, mixing up flows (rhythmic and rhyming patterns), some fast stuff, etc. The chorus vocals were originally a placeholder, but it grew on me as I continued writing the rest of the song so I ended up keeping it. I played it for my son and a few others and have caught them singing it since, so I guess it is pretty catchy. The bridge is a mixed bag of a small homage to Michael Jackson with the "we are the world" line and the positive message, but with a hint of modern grindy/screamy edge that I thought was an appropriate juxtaposition to the rapping.
> 
> The guitar solo is very rock/fusion, like some of my more recent guitar influences. Again, it was mainly just an improvised placeholder but it grew on me as I heard it over and over again, so I kept it in.
> 
> All in all, it was a very fun experiment in song writing and I rather enjoy the result. It's one of the few songs I've written/recorded that I really do like to listen to. It probably wouldn't be everyone else's cup of tea, but I had a blast making it.


Its good. "Contrived", in a way, because of all the different influences (that you are very open about). But assembled with impeccable taste, making it both "original" and appealing.


----------



## Budda

Trying to create my own ambient options, decided to make this while I do.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fambient-preset-test


----------



## Mooh

Lincoln said:


> Don't tell anybody, but I still play "Walk Don't Run". My guitar teacher about 50 years ago rocked a jaguar and played surf music. He'd teach me one part, then he'd play the other part, we'd switch back & forth. Good memories.


I won't tell.

My next student, in 40 minutes, has Walk Don't Run on his docket. The latency using Zoom sucks so we won't be duetting like I'm accustomed during lessons, but it's still a great lesson tune, ie it's got lots of teachables, sounds melodic, has a cool chord progression, rocks, and doesn't exist just to serve a vocal line.


----------



## Budda

@Mooh have you tried google hangouts?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Budda said:


> Trying to create my own ambient options, decided to make this while I do.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fambient-preset-test


Nice photo with the clouds, forest and river all meeting at the same point.


----------



## Budda

@KapnKrunch thanks, I believe it's one I got from a friend in Sarnia.


----------



## Mooh

Budda said:


> @Mooh have you tried google hangouts?


No, I haven’t. I chose Zoom based on recommendations and the fact that since the local school board and others were using it I didn’t want to introduce any additional confusion. Right now I have about 35 or so on Zoom, losing quite a few others to raging Ludditism and complacency.

I’m not opposed to change though, and may well do that if this is prolonged or too much the pain in the ass.


----------



## Budda

@Mooh I've heard there are security concerns with zoom as well, even though companies have been toting it.


----------



## Mooh

Budda said:


> @Mooh I've heard there are security concerns with zoom as well, even though companies have been toting it.


Yes, it was on CBC news this morning, and I rec'd an email from Zoom. Sounds like they have it pretty much figured out, and since I only do half hour one-on-one lessons I don't think at particular risk.


----------



## jbealsmusic

KapnKrunch said:


> Its good. "Contrived", in a way, because of all the different influences (that you are very open about). But assembled with impeccable taste, making it both "original" and appealing.


Wow. Thanks! It was actually quite spontaneous during the writing process. Musically, at least. I probably made it sound more contrived than it was because of the commentary I added. That is all "upon reflection", rather than by intention.


----------



## KapnKrunch

jbealsmusic said:


> Wow. Thanks!.


Great voice on that track too.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I play in a metal band but I am a big fan of pop punk of the 2000's.
I like the childish immature and just big fun attitude it brings.
That song is stuck in my head since maybe 3 years I am really happy I finally took the time to record it.
Nothing perfect, but I am happy with the results. I just need some voice now but won't happens any time soon since I can't sing!


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpeaudchien%2Fzamis


----------



## Ti-Ron

Budda said:


> Just hammered this one out after listening to some high school memories.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fq-teen-punk-rock-v1


I think we we are in the same vibe!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Ti-Ron said:


> I play in a metal band but I am a big fan of pop punk of the 2000's.
> I like the childish immature and just big fun attitude it brings.
> That song is stuck in my head since maybe 3 years I am really happy I finally took the time to record it.
> Nothing perfect, but I am happy with the results. I just need some voice now but won't happens any time soon since I can't sing!
> 
> Dropbox - zamis.mp3 - Simplify your life


I found dropbox to be terrible. Can't open your song. Try SoundCloud, much better.


----------



## Ti-Ron

KapnKrunch said:


> I found dropbox to be terrible. Can't open your song. Try SoundCloud, much better.


Damn, I was sure it was avaible to everyone. Will try Soundcloud torrow!


----------



## sambonee

what a great thread @Merlin

here's my improv on bass drums and guitar with improv lyrics and melody. I've got a drummer who's going to add much better drums. these are the fluence pickups HBs. I'm really liking them. never thought that I'd be into active pickups. they're super responsive. song should be uploaded soon. 
www.soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/1878-1974a


----------



## Ti-Ron

KapnKrunch said:


> I found dropbox to be terrible. Can't open your song. Try SoundCloud, much better.


Fixed in the original post!


----------



## MarkM

Chitmo said:


> Only made one recording so far and my wife made me promise not to show anyone!


I get that same response here, what's up with that?


----------



## Merlin

Been getting over a dental abscess, so I haven't been playing as much. Finally got a chance to finish off "For Your Love" today.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-51358469%2Ffor-your-love

Squier VM 70s Jaguar - 12 gauge flats
Squier Standard Jazz bass - modded with GFS RedActives pickups
Addictive Drummer 2
Reaper v.6
Interface - Boss GT-1 processor - all tones were generated by this unit. I have a surf preset for the guitar, which models a Twin. Bass was recorded through the same chain, but without the spring reverb.


----------



## Brian Johnston

Into the Void (guitar instrumental) on Sound Cloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbrian-johnston-927707894%2Finto-the-void


----------



## blueshores_guy

Originally posted this one in the Music section, not knowing about this thread, which is a more appropriate place for it, methinks.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-433381886%2Fisolation-blues


----------



## MarkM

blueshores_guy said:


> Originally posted this one in the Music section, not knowing about this thread, which is a more appropriate place for it, methinks.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-433381886%2Fisolation-blues


 Really enjoyed this, sitting having coffee looking out the window on a sunny Sask day!

Song for Diane was nice as well!


----------



## bw66

So this has been an educational project rather than a "finished product" project, but generally speaking, I'm pretty happy.

I recorded this this morning on my iPhone SE with a Blue Yeti mic, imported the audio track into Audacity, added some compression, EQ, and two different types of reverb, and then merged the new audio file with the original video using the Win10 video editor (a huge step down from the old Windows Live Movie Maker).

The tune, "Flashlight Tag" is by a friend of mine, Joel Saunders.






Lots of things I'll do differently next time, but a great learning experience!


----------



## KapnKrunch

I would try the mic closer. How do you connect it to your phone? I'd like to try that... @bw66


----------



## keto

bw66 said:


> So this has been an educational project rather than a "finished product" project, but generally speaking, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> I recorded this this morning on my iPhone SE with a Blue Yeti mic, imported the audio track into Audacity, added some compression, EQ, and two different types of reverb, and then merged the new audio file with the original video using the Win10 video editor (a huge step down from the old Windows Live Movie Maker).
> 
> The tune, "Flashlight Tag" is by a friend of mine, Joel Saunders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things I'll do differently next time, but a great learning experience!



Excellent. Awesome fingerpicking, great dynamic range in the tune.


----------



## bw66

KapnKrunch said:


> I would try the mic closer. How do you connect it to your phone? I'd like to try that...


I thought about having the mic closer, but I put it where it was because it is a stereo mic and I tried to position it so that one channel would be focused on the bridge and the other at the 12th fret. Would getting it closer improve the tone? Or just improve signal-to-noise? I can set it to mono, if I did that my instincts would be to point it at the bridge - would that be my best bet?

I connected the USB mic to my phone with this:








Get the one with the extra lightning connector because your iPhone probably can't power a USB mic or interface. 



keto said:


> Excellent. Awesome fingerpicking, great dynamic range in the tune.


Thanks so much! It is a fun tune to play. There are definitely flaws... some I noticed while playing and some I noticed when listening (namely, that I need to spend some time with my metronome), but I suspect that they are more obvious to me than most. But it was certainly good enough for this exercise.


----------



## vadsy

what kind of mic is it?


----------



## mrmatt1972

bw66 said:


> and then merged the new audio file with the original video using the Win10 video editor (a huge step down from the old Windows Live Movie Maker).


I had no idea this was possible. How do you drag your music into the video and mute the original sound? How do you sync it?


----------



## KapnKrunch

bw66 said:


> I thought about having the mic closer, but I put it where it was because it is a stereo mic and I tried to position it so that one channel would be focused on the bridge and the other at the 12th fret. Would getting it closer improve the tone? Or just improve signal-to-noise? I can set it to mono, if I did that my instincts would be to point it at the bridge - would that be my best bet?
> 
> I connected the USB mic to my phone with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the one with the extra lightning connector because your iPhone probably can't power a USB mic or interface.


I got decent results to tape with one mic pointed slightly downward between the soundhole & the neck, and a second pointed slightly higher in the same zone. I would try the stereo mic in that area pointing fore and aft. Experiment.

I am sure there are acoustic specialists here who are much more knowledgable. C'mon guys help a fella out...


----------



## bw66

mrmatt1972 said:


> I had no idea this was possible. How do you drag your music into the video and mute the original sound? How do you sync it?


I imported the audio from the video file into Audacity and tweaked it. The key is to keep the audio file the same length. Export the finished audio file as .wav or .mp3. In the video editor, you can add a "custom audio file" and mute the original audio. As long as the audio file is the same length as the video, it should be perfectly synced.


----------



## bw66

vadsy said:


> what kind of mic is it?


It's a Blue Yeti.


----------



## mrmatt1972

bw66 said:


> I imported the audio from the video file into Audacity and tweaked it. The key is to keep the audio file the same length. Export the finished audio file as .wav or .mp3. In the video editor, you can add a "custom audio file" and mute the original audio. As long as the audio file is the same length as the video, it should be perfectly synced.


Gotcha


----------



## Merlin

Here's what I did over the last two weeks. (fair warning - there's no guitar on it!)


----------



## KapnKrunch

Merlin said:


> Here's what I did over the last two weeks. (fair warning - there's no guitar on it!)


I admire your competence on both the instruments and the video technology. Also, I wish I had that many T-shirts.


----------



## Merlin

KapnKrunch said:


> I admire your competence on both the instruments and the video technology. Also, I wish I had that many T-shirts.


I used five t-shirts. Part of the reason was to make the clips easier to edit.


----------



## Chito

Here's a song my singer/saxophone player and I wrote over the last couple of weeks. No fancy editing or anything. So bear with us. 

https://chitosalazar.com/anjchito/AnjChito - Reborn-V3.mp3


----------



## greco

@Merlin and @Chito 

EXCELLENT! Totally enjoyed all your efforts...music (AND video).

MUCH ADMIRATION & RESPECT!

Thanks


----------



## KapnKrunch

Chito said:


> Here's a song my singer/saxophone player and I wrote over the last couple of weeks. No fancy editing or anything. So bear with us.
> 
> http://chitosalazar.com/anjchito/Reborn-V3.mp3


Its good. Can't wait to hear it with bass and drums. Love the sax solo!


----------



## Chito

greco said:


> EXCELLENT! Totally enjoyed all your efforts...music AND video.
> 
> MUCH ADMIRATION & RESPECT!
> 
> Thanks


thanks Dave! Very kind of you!



KapnKrunch said:


> Its good. Can't wait to hear it with bass and drums. Love the sax solo!


Thanks KK! We're still working on the song so it will be awhile. Right now we're performing as a duo or should I say when we are able to perform again.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I've been asked to contribute to a town 'concert' organised by the library. Virtual, but of course. So I've taken over my wife's iPad and am recording some videos. I record the sound with a Tascam digital recorder and put the higher quality sound and video together in iMovie. It works. Now I'm working on framing and stuff. Still making some errors there, but it'll do for now. I take comfort in knowing that there will be worse. Here's my take on "The Charleston."

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Charleston Lake.mov


----------



## Doug Gifford

Chitmo said:


> Only made one recording so far and my wife made me promise not to show anyone!


She doesn't want the other gals climbing all over you.


----------



## Chito

The last couple of weeks I've been trying to learn things about video recording and streaming like a lot of people are doing. And finally got something going. Anyway here is one that my duo partner and I came up with. Probably not the music everyone likes but here's a cover of Norah Jones Don't Know Why. My friend, Angie Barkhouse on vocals and sax. Also tonight we're doing a Facebook Livestream at 7pm EST. I'll post the link in the FB live thread. 

https://chitosalazar.com/anjchito/AnjChito - Don't Know Why (Finally).mp4


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Totally missed this thread til now - just put something in the old Members Youtube Vids thread:

Members YouTube Vids

Got a few more things coming down the pipe


----------



## Doug Gifford

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mov


----------



## sambonee

I had the Willie Dixon box set during the 90’s. I liked this one. I played all the instruments. First take on most except drums. 

I love the Soca drum beat bridge that ended up in the middle. Happy is all I can say. Anyone else have memories of this song from when this cox set came out? 


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fthe-hurley-jam%252Fmy-babe-willie-dixon-b%252Fs-k0L2faRCR5K%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-k0L2faRCR5K%3Btrack_id%3D792776677


----------



## blueshores_guy

Chito said:


> The last couple of weeks I've been trying to learn things about video recording and streaming like a lot of people are doing. And finally got something going. Anyway here is one that my duo partner and I came up with. Probably not the music everyone likes but here's a cover of Norah Jones Don't Know Why. My friend, Angie Barkhouse on vocals and sax. Also tonight we're doing a Facebook Livestream at 7pm EST. I'll post the link in the FB live thread.
> 
> https://chitosalazar.com/anjchito/AnjChito - Don't Know Why (Finally).mp4


Really nice. Angie made me think of Maria Muldaur more than once there.


----------



## zontar

Merlin said:


> Here's what I did over the last two weeks. (fair warning - there's no guitar on it!)


Cool.
This is not me, but is something similar--and I do know the family he's is a part of.









And they aren't isolation projects.

Hamm I wonder if he is trying any.
I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I wrote a song and made a video, it was fun.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Here's my first video that features more than a single instrument. Mixing the audio was easy enough, but the video was unfamiliar and challenging.

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Marmalade Mama final.mov


----------



## KapnKrunch

Doug Gifford said:


> Here's my first video that features more than a single instrument. Mixing the audio was easy enough, but the video was unfamiliar and challenging.
> 
> http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Marmalade Mama final.mov


Its freezing up but I don't think its your fault. Whole site seems sluggish right now. Sounds good, Doug! Split screen would be more fun, however.


----------



## Doug Gifford

KapnKrunch said:


> Its freezing up but I don't think its your fault. Whole site seems sluggish right now. Sounds good, Doug! Split screen would be more fun, however.


Thanks. I wonder if the resolution is at fault. I think I'll post something a bit smaller.

I've posted it smaller. Will you please let me know if that works better?

Split screen would be fun, but I don't think iMovie will do that. I've spent $30 on this entire project so far. I'm not bringing in any money right now so austerity is the name of the game. Lots of time to learn the tools I have.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Doug Gifford said:


> Thanks. I wonder if the resolution is at fault. I think I'll post something a bit smaller.
> 
> I've posted it smaller. Will you please let me know if that works better?
> 
> Split screen would be fun, but I don't think iMovie will do that. I've spent $30 on this entire project so far. I'm not bringing in any money right now so austerity is the name of the game. Lots of time to learn the tools I have.



Same thing, Dougie.


----------



## Sunny1433

Here's a song that I just released as my first single. Definitely a challenge finishing the guitars and all the vocals at home. Glad I got the other instruments done just before the lockdown. 

Lemme know what you think


----------



## skeetz

KapnKrunch said:


> I admire your competence on both the instruments and the video technology. Also, I wish I had that many T-shirts.


I really enjoyed your video.....I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## dolphinstreet

I recorded a solo. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch

So smooth RR!


----------



## dolphinstreet

KapnKrunch said:


> So smooth RR!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Gifford

dolphinstreet said:


> I recorded a solo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Cool touch and phrasing.


----------



## blueshores_guy

I've always been a fan of chords.
For the first guitar lessons I took back in high school days, my instructor was a bit of a jazzer, and he made sure we learned a set of basic chords: major, minor, 7th, maj7, m7, 6th, m7b5. And despite a rest period of 30-odd years when I didn't play more than a couple of hours a year, those chords stayed with me.
Fast forward a bit.....started playing again in 2004, bought my first Heritage, still playing (in a manner of speaking) today. When I got back into lessons, my new instructor (not quite half my age) told me that, since I knew more than three chords, I was totally qualified to play jazz.

I constantly search out interesting chords. I'll find a few, and try to create songs by the simple expedient of seeing what chords fit well together.

Since I bought the Mooer Ocean Machine pedal (the one able to create dreamy, atmospheric effects) I've paid more attention to unusual, or at least non-standard chords, and I've amassed a collection of them I find fun to play. Some of the best of these I've found on YouTube demos, and by slowing down the playback and watching what fingers are playing on what frets, I've been able to figure them out. Knowing their proper names has
never been a priority, but I do have a favourite website that lets me click on the fretboard notes and returns me what it thinks the name of the chord is. Good to know if you have a need to document your songs. 

And even though some of these great-sounding chords have complex names, they're easy enough to play.

Here's a perfect example:
State of Mind's chorus section is driven by a handful of these cool chords:
Em9(11)......A9(13) (twice)
G13..............F#m11..............F6
G13..............F#m11..............B7#9

See? Intimidating, right? But once you get them under your fingers, not difficult at all.

So here's what happens when you're 99% housebound for ten weeks:

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-433381886%2Fstate-of-mind


----------

